
Washer: a Python Whoosh-based CLI tool to index and search your files - fiatjaf
https://github.com/fiatjaf/washer
======
fiatjaf
The only other tool that does this CLI magic out of the box is swish-e[1], as
far as I know, so here's my alternative.

[1]:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20160310064654/http://swish-e.org...](http://web.archive.org/web/20160310064654/http://swish-e.org/docs/swish-
search.html)

